# [SOLVED] Death to spies on windows 7



## jtrlp (Feb 2, 2010)

I recently upgraded my system to windows 7. However, when i reinstalled I got the notification that the Tages SA driver causes instability to the system and thus has been disabled. Is there a patch for win7 compability or is there a way round this? It worked fine on Vista ( quelle surprise


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Death to spies on windows 7*

Welcome to TSF :wave:

Do you need Tages SA to access games as I did a bit of research into your problem and found it was a CD authenticity checker but I wasn't sure if your game would run without it or not...


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Death to spies on windows 7*

Sorry to double post but after some extensive research I'm afraid you cannot run these games on Windows 7.

The only way you can play these games is if you have two hard drive and a dual booter (Set to XP or Vista - which one you choose to install).

You may wonder why i said you will need more then 1 Hard Drive instead of Partitions, this is to do with the OSes wanting the C:\ drive but they cannot both have it and this causes a problem with the dual boot...


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Death to spies on windows 7*

You can install OSes on a different drive than C:\ as my Windows is installed on F:\
It all depends on which hard drive is your Master and which is your Slave.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Death to spies on windows 7*

I've just been told by someone (wrench97) that a newer driver is out so I thought I would post the link. Should fix you problem, ignore my above posts...

http://www.tagesprotection.com/main.htm?page=minimum.htm

Download the driver and it will replace the other one


----------



## jtrlp (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Death to spies on windows 7*

Great - it works - thx guys


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Death to spies on windows 7*



jtrlp said:


> Great - it works - thx guys


Good to hear 

You can mark the thread as Solved in the Thread Tools menu :wave:


----------



## mrcoinman (Jan 22, 2013)

the tagesprotection link 
only gives me a forbidden access page (403).

is there another location where I can find the updated driver?


----------

